# The Scorpion & GZK bands



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

New video again (or already old)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your shooting form is as perfect as it gets You and several others on this Forum have what it takes to shoot with amazing accuracy, your shooting form is the exact same each time.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Tag


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Show off....That is the way it is done. Just throw out a couple of steel balls and no misses.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> Show off....That is the way it is done. Just throw out a couple of steel balls and no misses.


 

Thanks man.

Could be nice to be able show all things going trough my mind when shooting, usually "zone" is far far away.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

well do yoi ever miss something? LOL you're great!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

mostho said:


> well do yoi ever miss something? LOL you're great!


Thank You very much :thumbsup:

Yes, I miss sunshine, green grass and other summer things 

I guess, one reason, why my shooting goes sometimes very well is that I don't practice these shots before making video,

I just try if I can do it. This way I don't have any kind of pressure.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Good psychology! I will apply also that way on next video...


----------

